# 8v N/A dyno 178whp



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Mods: Lots, naturally aspirated.
HP: [email protected]
TQ: [email protected] (not the spikes)


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

question: whats with the dip in torque? Is that where VTAK kicked in, yo?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*









That whole run was full throttle...so i guess it was, haha. You can hear it change pitch in the dyno video, starts resonating and screaming when it hits the start of the second curve.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

Motor specs? Video?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

If the peak HP is at 7300rpm, at what rpm is it falling off at?







with the speed indicated, what gear were you doing the pulls in, 4th?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_If the peak HP is at 7300rpm, at what rpm is it falling off at?







with the speed indicated, what gear were you doing the pulls in, 4th?









4th gear pull. Pulled to 8100 rpm.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIIRoc)*

that is very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 8v N/A dyno 178whp (MkIIRoc)*

can we see the build sheet please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: 8v N/A dyno 178whp (epjetta)*

Any reason they didn't graph against rpm? Is your fourth 1:1? Link to the video?


_Modified by Dubmekanik at 10:53 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 8v N/A dyno 178whp (Dubmekanik)*

I can put up the graph against rpm, but the pickup dropped the signal for about 2000 rpm, so there is a gap in the graph. I'll put it up later.
4th is 1.13 to one, that's what the pull was made in.
It's legit...the car runs 12.3 1/4's. I've been building and improving the car for the last 3 years.
Here's the video. I'll put up the specs in a bit.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDAgCvuawNE



_Modified by MkIIRoc at 9:50 AM 6-14-2009_


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: 8v N/A dyno 178whp (MkIIRoc)*

Thanks!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 8v N/A dyno 178whp (MkIIRoc)*

The vid of the dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I'm not big on 1/4 mile, but the 12.3 run rocks. That car flat scoots. No real drama from the outside, an in car vid would be nice to see. It certainly sounds good on the dyno and at the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

